# London like today



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The fog and the mist was refreshing, as was the early bite. Lots of good sized crappie and few LGMouth. Limited out today. 

















Back at the dock a little early. 

Capt Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

dam,i'd say you found them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> dam,i'd say you found them.


Wow!!! What a haul. That's great.


----------

